IBM OS/400, Programming ILE Concepts (WASI 31 Years Ago) - pjmlp
======
Quequau
This link doesn't go anywhere.

~~~
pjmlp
Thanks, something went wrong with the submission.

The link is

[https://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/ssw_ibm_i_73/ile...](https://www.ibm.com/support/knowledgecenter/ssw_ibm_i_73/ilec/sc415606.pdf)

